# Blue's Many Types of food



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

As discused in a previous forum of mine ive decided to go with Blue Buffalo for the dogs. Now there is 4 different types of food they sell. They sell the blue, the longevity, wilderness, and basics. They all discuss when you read about them what they have or want out of that food. There isnt much choices for the puppies so the blue would be the answer for my puppy (VINO) and for my older V who is almost 3 im thinking the wilderness. Its grain free which is a plus but do you think thats a good fit with all the protein for the breed? i just dont know which one to get is all. Her current food which she has been on for a long time is Organix which is more of fruit/vegs-less meat then wilderness does. Any help?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Fox Trot-
The Wilderness brand of Blue is a good choice. If you are interested in ratings, it scores better on most sites than other Blue versions. My mini-dachshund is on Blue Basics due to skin & other allergies, and our V pup, Pumpkin, came to us on Blue puppy (she is now on Orijen but no complaints w/ Blue). Quality veggies are good for a dog, but they are carnivores. Meat, IMO, should be the 1st & highest quality ingedient in a dog food--this comes from a person who was a vegetarian for 15 yrs but no expert ;D I think if you tansition appropriately, your V will do just fine. Wilderness is a high quality food. Good luck!


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks, just debating between the wilderness and the regular blue and if the wilderness, which flavor. I read the stools in some dogs are really dark from some people that changed to this food.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi is on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Chicken. I picked that one because it's grain-free. Is the dark stool a bad thing?


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We just started Axel out on Blue Natural chicken and brown rice recipe (puppy), and the good news is he ate everything during all of his feedings the last 2 days, basically inhaled his food, it was truly amazing, and we also only gave him 1/4 cup with his old food to gradually increase it slowly as not to upset his stomach. His stool was fine this morning, however not very pleasent in the afternoon(and thats an understatement) it was NASTY.. And yes it was a lot darker like people have mentioned. So the good news is he loves his new food, bad news stool a little smelly and soft. I may even decrease the Blue Buffalo in smaller amounts for him to adjust to it slower like other people on this board have suggested.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

raps702-Glad Axel loves the new food. I would try the reverse order. 3/4 cup of old w/ 1/4 new. Maybe after a day or 2, mix 1/2 & 1/2. Stick with the half & half for a couple of days, then go 3/4 new to 1/4 old. Slower is probably much better in your case. The aforementioned was similar to the way we transitioned Pumpkin to orijen, and she did not have any issues. I personally am not concerned with stool color so long as there is no blood & it isn't too soft. The one down side we have faced with Pumpkin on good foods (including Blue) is terrible gas sometimes! It can be overwhelming, but it comes & goes. We tolerate it since she is thriving : Best wishes. Hope Axel continues to do well.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kellygh- I actually meant that I was giving Axel 3/4 his old food, and 1/4 his new food (Blue) (sorry for my mistake), and that I might even mix less than 1/4 cup new food for a few days. And then gradually increase to 1/2 and 1/2 as you mentioned. Just curious to as why you switched Pumpkin to Orijen? because of the gas? Or just a better quality food? I actually looked for Oijen food yesterday, however could not find it at 3 pet stores I visited, one was Petco, and 2 were independent smaller ones, I noticed they had Orijen in cat food, but did not see the dog food. (Maybe I just didn't see it?) Thanks for the kind regards regarding Axel.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

My mistake raps702 :-[ I was reading too fast the 1st time. It was my mix-up, sorry. Let me preface my comment(s) with we (me) are not food snobs. There are lots of quality dog foods, and none of them are going to work for all dogs; however, I do think Orijen is top of the line. It is widely regarded as gold standard, but like many brands discussed on this forum, it is expensive. If you are a ratings person, Orijen will be a 6 star, and some lines of Blue a 5 star. Some Blue lines get better ratings than their others (some 4 star) if that matters to you. That being said, I would have no hesitation feeding my dogs Blue. My mini-dachshund is on Blue basics. The only reason we switched Pumpkin is, because she seemed to not care for Blue (regardless of flavor). We went from Blue to Wellness (also a quality food) with no trouble but little difference in preference. We made the switch to Orijen, because of its reputation & being grain free. Pumpkin had a UTI as a very young pup that reoccurred. Going grain free is one recommendation for the UTIs. If I remember correctly, Blue puppy is not grain free. Lots of can or adult foods are grain free, but there are less all stage/puppy ones that I wanted to consider. Orijen is not sold at chain stores. Google Orijen retailers or go to their site, and you can look up retailers by state & city. If Axel likes Blue & his tummy can handle it, I would stick with it if it were me. Let us know how he does


----------

